# Can you unfilter a few words?



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

The PbP in French in which I play is plagued by the Grandmafilter's aviaphobia.

As it censors the word that correspond to this kind of bird...





... It prevents us from using the word meaning "little" (it's the one that gave "petite" in English). So, would it be possible to unfilter p e t i t, p e t i t s, and p e t i t e s ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 22, 2004)

A test:

Petit petits petites  

Voila! Looks like it's working.


----------



## Gez (Sep 22, 2004)

Thank thee a lot, kind feline!


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 22, 2004)

As the DM for the afore mentionned PbP, I would like to thank you kindly.  How many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will that cost me ?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 22, 2004)

It's our pleasure; sorry for the problem in the first place. Any more words that need fine tuning?


----------



## Gez (Sep 23, 2004)

Let see... Are there any problems with...

Calie
Cockatrice
Homo Sapiens
Analysis

Anything else?


----------



## Gez (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, the inhabitants of Calimshan in the Forgotten Realms are getting the censorshaft.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 23, 2004)

Calishite

And making sure the bad words stay censored. . .






Fixed!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 23, 2004)

female dog - bitch

another name for rooster -


----------



## Gnarlo (Sep 24, 2004)

test... 

BELGIUM !!!

... nope, it goes through fine.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2004)

If people really want to use , they can substitute rooster instead.

Here's a funny carryover from the old Nutkinland, a tip of the hat to Ashtal: Snoweel's favorite word substitution "fluffy bunny" was on the list. I'd forgotten that. Over there, Snoweel was fond of a particular word that Ashtal (when she was admin) found offensize. She adjusted their profanity filters so that it always showed up as "fluffy bunny." Madcap hilarity ensued.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 24, 2004)

you mean the other word for female pudendum?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 24, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If people really want to use , they can substitute rooster instead.




I remember reading that in the 19th Century there was a move towards extreme, er, _sensitivity _towards certain words. That is when rooster was invented, along with roach. I think that stomach was substituted for belly at around that time too (belly was too sensual). 
_Source: Mother Tongue, Bill Bryson_


----------



## diaglo (Sep 24, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> _Source: Mother Tongue, Bill Bryson_




cool another Bill Bryson fan.   


have you read a walk in the woods? dictionary of troublesome words? a short history of nearly everything? etc....


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I remember reading that in the 19th Century there was a move towards extreme, er, _sensitivity _towards certain words. That is when rooster was invented, along with roach. I think that stomach was substituted for belly at around that time too (belly was too sensual).
> _Source: Mother Tongue, Bill Bryson_




That's it - belly goes on the list!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 24, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If people really want to use , they can substitute rooster instead.




How about Gamecock


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2004)

Gamecock falls under the same category as cockatrice.


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 24, 2004)

My least favorite rockband is Alabama Thunderpussy.

Not the most common of words, though.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> If people really want to use , they can substitute rooster instead.



I've had a situation where a character in a Story Hour was supposed to rooster his eyebrow...

That doesn't quite work.

I've also had Sidewinder games where the characters rooster their revolvers...  that doesn't quite work either.


----------



## Gez (Sep 24, 2004)

Isn't that other word for rooster also a verb for loading a crossbow, or something like that?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 24, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've also had Sidewinder games where the characters rooster their revolvers...  that doesn't quite work either.





i've had that in my story hour.

now instead of cocking ...

he is Smiliesmiliesmiliesmilieing.


----------



## Henry (Sep 24, 2004)

He could always Moorcock his Revolver.  And Mr. Spock never had a problem with raising his eyebrow. 

"Pulled the Hammer" comes to mind, though not as smooth in wording.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 24, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> cool another Bill Bryson fan.
> 
> 
> have you read a walk in the woods? dictionary of troublesome words? a short history of nearly everything? etc....




I generally prefer his books which are looking at facts/history to his travelogues,  but I've read (in order most favourite ->least favourite)

Mother Tongue
A Short History of Everything
Made in America
Notes from a Big Country
the Lost Continent
Notes from a small island 
Down Under (australia)

Of those I've not read, are there any you particularly recommend?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 24, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> I generally prefer his books which are looking at facts/history to his travelogues,  but I've read (in order most favourite ->least favourite)
> 
> Mother Tongue
> A Short History of Everything
> ...




well i'm partial to a walk in the woods... but i live near the start of the appalachian trail.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> He could always Moorcock his Revolver.  And Mr. Spock never had a problem with raising his eyebrow.
> 
> "Pulled the Hammer" comes to mind, though not as smooth in wording.



I'm "pulling the hammer" _right now_.

IYKWIMAITYD...

And yeah, I've had to switch to raising eyebrows on edits for my Story Hours before.  It works, technically, but it sounds so characterless in comparison to cocking eyebrows.  You're stifling my art here!  

Oddly enough, the gerund version of  seems to work just fine: can't say , but can say cocking?  Odd...


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Sep 24, 2004)

Why not use "caulk"?  Not the same meaning, certainly, but it reads close enough and provides for some delightful mental imagery...

"He caulked his gun and found that the trigger was stuck..."

"His mother had always told him when he made faces that one day one of them would stick -- and when he caulked his eyebrow, it did!"

And if you ever want to publish the adventures, s/caulk/rooster and you're done.  Assuming that you don't have adventuresome plumbers and the like, like in _Brazil_. 

::Kaze (is in a loopy mood, pay him no mind)


----------



## Ferret (Sep 25, 2004)

Just testing some words

Shuttlecock
Cocktail
Cockpit
Cockatoo


----------

